# My CLC Toolbelt - Why not more popular?



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

I just wanted to post some pics of my new Custom Leathercraft (CLC) 19-Pocket Top-of-the-Line Signature Series framing outfit. I really like this A LOT more than the Occidentals I tried. There a space for everything on it (even a little space between the pouches for the speed square), it’s quite a bit cheaper and it has handles! I can’t live without handles. And I love the way it looks.

Anyone else a fan of these?
















Speed square placement:


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

You know I would have bought one of them, they look great and the quality looks high, but....... the tape holder is on the wrong side.....I want mine on the left, because I use it with my left hand. 
occidental offers a nail bag with a tape holder on it and a tool bag without a tape holder.
I know it sounds weird, but if I going to spend $200 on a belt, I want the tape where I want the tape!!!!


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

needthingsdone? said:


> You know I would have bought one of them, they look great and the quality looks high, but....... the tape holder is on the wrong side.....I want mine on the left, because I use it with my left hand.
> occidental offers a nail bag with a tape holder on it and a tool bag without a tape holder.
> I know it sounds weird, but if I going to spend $200 on a belt, I want the tape where I want the tape!!!!


That's not weird at all. But actually, on mine there are three different spots for the tape: The pouches on the right and left and a clip on the left by where the pencil-holders are. Not only that, but the top tape pouch on the right is clipped on, so you could remove it and put it on the left, down by the pencils if you wanted to. Then you could clip the tape on the right and have an extra pouch on the lower left. Not that I'd do that but it's kind of a nice feature.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Does the wonder bar stay in place? If so I am sold on the idea! I think the last time that I wore a belt was in October, it will look really cool on my desk.


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

Well Doug,
Some of us have to work 12 months a year, Of course here in the south you can work 12 months a years!!!!!! LOL


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Does the wonder bar stay in place? If so I am sold on the idea! I think the last time that I wore a belt was in October, it will look really cool on my desk.


Yeah it does - even when I take it off and throw it in my truck and so on. There's not really an official spot for it and I sometimes keep it in one of the gaps between the pouches and sometimes along the belt in the pouch loop (like in the second pic above). It's very snug in both spots but stays out of the way more along the belt.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

My belt has that same slot for the speed square, I have found that it also makes a wonderful wonderbar holder

My only concern on that belt is the three deep pockets on the nail bag-I noticed today that one of the sheetrockers on the job I'm on had that sort of setup that was well broken in and the bags sagged down below his knee.


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

Who makes that hammer? Bob the Builder?

Just kiddin ya, looks like a good belt that will last a career.

Rich


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I see a big problem! The bag and the tools look "to new" BUT it would be a crime to drag the bag behind a truck to break it in.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

40 bucks worth of tools in a 200 buck pouch.why do you have 2 squares?
i could see you going thru every pocket trying to find a nail.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

it is a nice pouch though


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

roofwiz74 said:


> 40 bucks worth of tools in a 200 buck pouch.why do you have 2 squares?
> i could see you going thru every pocket trying to find a nail.


Everyone's gotta start somewhere...
I still have my first Craftsman 16oz framing hammer... it's in a box somewhere for a temp or new guy ti borrow. I've got a well used Stiletto I use when I'm on site now.

Nice belt. I don't know if I could ever go with something that big & bulky. I prefer light & minimalistic- but that's just me. 

~Matt


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

I have two squares because I can’t get anything totally square so I figure it can’t hurt! Plus the combi is for…umm…making stairs or…ummm…something…:whistling 

And hey, what’s wrong with my hammer? Is a 28 oz. Estwing the only acceptable one or what?:laughing:


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey man where did you get that nice belt.


----------



## ARCS (Nov 29, 2006)

elvinstheman said:


> And hey, what’s wrong with my hammer? Is a 28 oz. Estwing the only acceptable one or what?:laughing:


No, Estwings are now by the wayside, if this is what you do for a living, you have no excuse not to have a stiletto.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

ARCS said:


> No, Estwings are now by the wayside, if this is what you do for a living, you have no excuse not to have a stiletto.


Check out the new Estwing at homecreapo, the metal from the hammer extends down the front of the composite shaft. Plus it looks different so nobody can "borrow" it and claim that it is theirs.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

ARCS, I think that you are getting a little elite on this topic.

I still like swinging my dad's hammer, don't do it often for fear of breaking it but it's SWEET. It's from the days when men made their own handles. It has a slight 's' curve and the grip is octagonal giving the control of a golf club. He always ground the face perfectly flat. Combine the two and you can sink a 16d flush without a dimple.

Day to day, I have garbage, garbage, Estwing 16 oz., 22 oz. framer, and my favorite Estwing 17 oz. weight forward.


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

gillisonconstru said:


> Hey man where did you get that nice belt.


Thanks man. I ordered it online at acetools.com 

I was about to pull the trigger on a Diamond Back Remodeler but could not justify the $400 expense (to myself much less my wife).


----------



## Downeast (Apr 17, 2006)

elvinstheman said:


> Thanks man. I ordered it online at acetools.com
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on a Diamond Back Remodeler but could not justify the $400 expense (to myself much less my wife).


I did, and am glad I did.. I never consult the wife on tools, so that wasn't a problem.


Nice looking bags though and hope they work well for you...


----------



## CheckmateOhio (Mar 4, 2007)

dougchips said:


> I see a big problem! The bag and the tools look "to new" BUT it would be a crime to drag the bag behind a truck to break it in.


That's funny. When a guy brings a new belt on the job and leaves it for lunch....usually somebody ends up grabbin some mud or dirt and given them a rub down.:whistling


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

CheckmateOhio said:


> That's funny. When a guy brings a new belt on the job and leaves it for lunch....usually somebody ends up grabbin some mud or dirt and given them a rub down.:whistling




:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

CheckmateOhio said:


> That's funny. When a guy brings a new belt on the job and leaves it for lunch....usually somebody ends up grabbin some mud or dirt and given them a rub down.:whistling


Glad I work alone!:clap:


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

CheckmateOhio said:


> That's funny. When a guy brings a new belt on the job and leaves it for lunch....usually somebody ends up grabbin some mud or dirt and given them a rub down.:whistling



= 2x4 across the back....:no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

wow this guy loves his toolbelt!!


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

...


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

needthingsdone? said:


> Well Doug,
> Some of us have to work 12 months a year, Of course here in the south you can work 12 months a years!!!!!! LOL



Hey up here we work 12 months a year, in the rain sleet and snow. Be it plus 45 degrees or -45 degrees celsius. Thats right.. celsius, thats cold as f$%#


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

roofwiz74 said:


> 40 bucks worth of tools in a 200 buck pouch.why do you have 2 squares?
> i could see you going thru every pocket trying to find a nail.



Hey i have 3 squares in my pouch. And i each and everyone of them almost everyday. He!! ive carried 4 at times, allthough not mith much comfort.

I like to carry my speed square for square/ angle cuts, also makes a good scraper. 
I have my carpenters square for marking our plates and such. 
And i carry a combination square for checking depths acurately.

And occasionaly when im chalking a floor i will throw a 2' framing square on my belt, allthough that gets rather painful on the legs when your wearing shorts.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

FramingFanatic said:


> Hey up here we work 12 months a year, in the rain sleet and snow. Be it plus 45 degrees or -45 degrees celsius. Thats right.. celsius, thats cold as f$%#


If you'll edit your user profile to display your location, we could see where "up here" is... 

-45º C? That's -49º F... are you in Northern Alaska? That's a bummer you have to work in those kind of conditions.

Mac


----------



## In_Mexifornia (Mar 7, 2007)

CLC makes good stuff. I've got a set of the nylon ones. I like the comfort of the belt better.









Franks Custom Construction


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

FramingFanatic said:


> Hey i have 3 squares in my pouch. And i each and everyone of them almost everyday. He!! ive carried 4 at times, allthough not mith much comfort.
> 
> I like to carry my speed square for square/ angle cuts, also makes a good scraper.
> I have my carpenters square for marking our plates and such.
> ...


Ditto, gotta have at least those three!:clap:

I have the leather CLC bags, they are nice and when I bought them, I couldn't afford the Occidentals (twice as much) .They have worn well, but I get some crap from some of the guys. about 'Occidental copies' . Then I remind them who's signing their check.......


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Clc's arent as popular because they arent as comfortable as oxys.
Why are those diamond backs so expensive? I have never seen a set before. They look kinda cheap to me.


----------

